# Nutsedge or Poa?



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

This grass is in ramdom clumpings here and there on my yard that i've redone over the last 6 months. It's more noticeable now with the new grass growing in and this growing super fast. The tall stuff had come in during the summer after i put down scotts landscapers mix and before i found this forum and other groups online. I used gci cb tttf seed on 9/16.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm not seeing either sedge or poa. 
Looks more like a fescue to me.


----------

